# carrier trouble code 6



## john500 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a carrier model #48ss-042100331 the light blinks 6 times. please what does this mean and what do I have to do to fix it? thank you


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

john500 said:


> I have a carrier model #48ss-042100331 the light blinks 6 times. please what does this mean and what do I have to do to fix it? thank you


 not real sure but i think 6 flashes has something to do with draft inducer....look on door panel for error code troubleshooting:yes:


----------



## john500 (Nov 14, 2014)

drawing in panel is worn and of course the one code I cant make out is code 6


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

john500 said:


> drawing in panel is worn and of course the one code I cant make out is code 6


 if you can trace voltage...here is the sequence...call for heat...w terminal is energized which starts the draft inducer..after the hall effect sensor senses that inducer has reached required speed..burnner sequence begins..this function is performed by the IGC board..:yes:


----------



## john500 (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know about tracing voltage but I do know motor is turning.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

john500 said:


> I don't know about tracing voltage but I do know motor is turning.


 if your unsure or don't know how to use a volt meter...maybe better off to call for service...if motor is running ..inducer i guess...then maybe a pressure switch..maybe ignitor.. maybe clog trap..maybe blocked inlet or exhaust..:yes:.you see what i mean need to trace out system to see where its faultering....


----------



## 52Caddy (Jun 5, 2007)

From the startup/install/service; Ben's right.


Table 7 — LED Indications
ERROR CODE LED INDICATION
Normal Operation On
Hardware Failure Off
Fan On/Off Delay Modified 1 Flash
Limit Switch Fault 2 Flashes
Flame Sense Fault 3 Flashes
Four Consecutive Limit Switch Faults 4 Flashes
Ignition Lockout Fault 5 Flashes
Induced-Draft Motor Fault 6 Flashes
Rollout Switch Fault 7 Flashes
Internal Control Fault 8 Flashes

IGC does not sense that induceddraft
motor is operating.
Check for proper voltage. If motor is operating, check
the speed sensor plug/IGC Terminal J2 connection.
Proper connection: PIN 1 — White, PIN 2 — Red,
PIN 3 — Black.


----------

